# Toronto gatherings



## vtec

I know that there is another thread on this, but it was getting kind of long, so i thought id start another one, sorta like a freash start.
Anyway, I live in the down town area, close to the Eaton centre, so if anyone wants to meet up to do something, just post a reply. 

Btw, i know of a few bars and clubs, so if ur age, im game


----------



## Limmy

id be down


----------



## hipolito

I hate that I can't go downtown


----------



## Limmy

hipolito said:


> I hate that I can't go downtown


how come?


----------



## Limmy

Bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## Mousey9

I live downtown but I've never been to a bar or club before so I might end up pussing out...


----------



## Limmy

^we could do other stuff, if you'd prefer?


----------



## vtec

infamous93 said:


> I live downtown but I've never been to a bar or club before so I might end up pussing out...


man first time for everything, plus bars are honestly some the best places to socialize........ well most anyway


----------



## Eazi

Yo guys I'm down  and we're all the same age so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Limmy

classclown said:


> Yo guys I'm down  and we're all the same age so that's pretty cool.


xD yeah! just notice we were all 19, me an vtec were gonna go 2 a bar this weekend, so you could come! add me


----------



## Eazi

Limmy said:


> xD yeah! just notice we were all 19, me an vtec were gonna go 2 a bar this weekend, so you could come! add me


Alright, added bro


----------



## Mousey9

I got vtec's pm. I'm down as long as you're all willing to deal with a social awkward lol


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> I got vtec's pm. I'm down as long as you're all willing to deal with a social awkward lol


yeah you should come! its ok we can be socially awkward 2gether


----------



## Mousey9

Limmy said:


> yeah you should come! its ok we can be socially awkward 2gether


K cool, keep me updated on when and where you guys wanna meet up
^sent a couple friend request


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> K cool, keep me updated on when and where you guys wanna meet up
> ^sent a couple friend request


Ok, looks like the plan is 2 meet in front of the sears in the eaton centre around 9, does that sound good with everyone?


----------



## Eazi

sure is that tmrw or saturday?


----------



## Mousey9

classclown said:


> sure is that tmrw or saturday?


I'm guessing Sat. It's crazy how quickly this was set-up, especially for an initial meeting and the fact that it's at 9pm? lol. Hopefully no one backs out.


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> I'm guessing Sat. It's crazy how quickly this was set-up, especially for an initial meeting and the fact that it's at 9pm? lol. Hopefully no one backs out.


hope so, it should be fun and yes saturday

hey infamous, can you inbox me your phone #, just so i have it?


----------



## Mousey9

Nice meeting with you guys, thanks for making me look like I pissed my pants Limmy haha


----------



## vtec

lmfao, haha, that so was jokes, but yeah good meeting everyone, next time should be even better


----------



## Eazi

Hey guys! Sorry I couldn't make it. Glad you had fun!


----------



## Mousey9

classclown said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I couldn't make it. Glad you had fun!


not a problem man, join us next time. Thinking about playing billiards are something.


----------



## Eazi

infamous93 said:


> not a problem man, join us next time. Thinking about playing billiards are something.


Sounds good


----------



## The Patriot

When I was here as Ironpain I posted a link and details about The Toronto Anxiety Support group at the Mood Disorders Clinc located at 36 Eglington Avenue East on the 6th floor, if anyone is interested at all, the group meets every Saturday at 4:00. 

After the meet ups we go to What a Bagel and every 3 weeks we Go to a Pub at The Duke of Kent where we socialize and have food but are not obligated to go. Come out to a meeting one Saturday. 

No pressure you know just putting it out there. use to frequent Yonge and Dundas quite often with my friends from the group, we go occasionally down there when the mood strikes for some entertainment but there's a great place there called Ginger and there's a karaoke bar, Johnny Rocket, Love it down there. Unfortunately I wouldn't have been able to join you guys because of the Saturday meet up.


----------



## nightrain

The Patriot said:


> When I was here as Ironpain I posted a link and details about The Toronto Anxiety Support group at the Mood Disorders Clinc located at 36 Eglington Avenue East on the 6th floor, if anyone is interested at all, the group meets every Saturday at 4:00.
> 
> After the meet ups we go to What a Bagel and every 3 weeks we Go to a Pub at The Duke of Kent where we socialize and have food but are not obligated to go. Come out to a meeting one Saturday.
> 
> No pressure you know just putting it out there. use to frequent Yonge and Dundas quite often with my friends from the group, we go occasionally down there when the mood strikes for some entertainment but there's a great place there called Ginger and there's a karaoke bar, Johnny Rocket, Love it down there. Unfortunately I wouldn't have been able to join you guys because of the Saturday meet up.


Do you know how many people usually show up at those meetings?


----------



## The Patriot

nightrain said:


> Do you know how many people usually show up at those meetings?


There's two Rooms, some people go in one room and other people go in the other room, depends on who comes, could be anywhere from 5-20 people depending, everybody is new the first time, I was new myself, there's no expectations to say anything, if you don't want to say anything during the meet ups you can skip and if you come down I'll be there, My names Chad I'll introduce myself to you. Hope this helps your questions. If you do come push the disable button to unlock the door. Coming out is really a great way to meet people and connect with those who have gone through the same situation as you.


----------



## nightrain

The Patriot said:


> There's two Rooms, some people go in one room and other people go in the other room, depends on who comes, could be anywhere from 5-20 people depending, everybody is new the first time, I was new myself, there's no expectations to say anything, if you don't want to say anything during the meet ups you can skip and if you come down I'll be there, My names Chad I'll introduce myself to you. Hope this helps your questions. If you do come push the disable button to unlock the door. Coming out is really a great way to meet people and connect with those who have gone through the same situation as you.


Thanks for the info. I'll definitely try to go sometime.


----------



## ltrain

Did you guys pick up any chicks? :b


----------



## Mousey9

ltrain said:


> Did you guys pick up any chicks? :b


lol you're a funny guy


----------



## ltrain

infamous93 said:


> lol you're a funny guy


Lol. Well glad to hear you guys had fun. I find bars to be quite enjoyable. A good opportunity to test yourself by chatting to other humans


----------



## Limmy

Hey! So would you guys maybe be down 2 do something in like 2 weeks  i had fun hanging out, and would love 2 do it again. Maybe some other people will come this time 2


----------



## Mousey9

Yeah I'm always down, not like I ever got anything better to do...lol


----------



## vtec

i have exams that week.... crap, but we could do it on a random day if everyones cool


----------



## Limmy

I can do something before then probably, I have exams on the 9th and 12th so anytime after that will be good for me


----------



## Limmy

bump 4 no reason. also a reminder that Toronto is #1 best city to have Social Anxiety in


----------



## vtec

hey, if u guys wanna meet up friday, id be cool with that since thats the only day i can lol, also infamous please dont bail this time lol jks


----------



## Limmy

vtec said:


> hey, if u guys wanna meet up friday, id be cool with that since thats the only day i can lol, also infamous please dont bail this time lol jks


ahh! unfortunately I cant friday! got an exam friday night from 7-9pm :/ then i gotta move out of res on saturday


----------



## vtec

Limmy said:


> ahh! unfortunately I cant friday! got an exam friday night from 7-9pm :/ then i gotta move out of res on saturday


really that sucks, and u already have to move out, thats so soon lol


----------



## Limmy

^haha i know, you have 2 leave within 24 hours of ur last exam, which sucks, whens your last 1?


----------



## vtec

the 26th, and i have to leave that same day, but if ur moving out, than youll be back in toronto,that kinda makes it easier lol


----------



## Limmy

Yeah ill be back in Toronto then! Where you leaving 2?


----------



## vtec

my home town, a little east of newmarket, so ill be ways away lol, but i have a car so its not too bad


----------



## Limmy

ah that isnt 2 bad! we could hang out on the 27th if that sounds good 2 everyone?


----------



## vtec

ohh man, that ill be my first official day off school
n i probs cant make it, since i wont have transportation right away


----------



## Limmy

ah ok! im pretty much free anyday, so u pick the date i guess


----------



## Mousey9

vtec said:


> hey, if u guys wanna meet up friday, id be cool with that since thats the only day i can lol, also infamous please dont bail this time lol jks


Hey! you can't expect a kid with anxiety to hang out at night time with only 2 hours notification lol.
I can do any day, exams isn't much of a problem for me since I'm a bad student any ways lol...So i'm guessing sometime from now to 26?

How about the 19th or 20th?


----------



## vtec

ya we could probs do 19, or some time during the week


----------



## Limmy

yup yup yup yup the 19th sounds good 2 me! whatcha guys wanna do?


----------



## vtec

well last time, we were pretty enthuthiastic about playing pool lol


----------



## Limmy

finallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyy done school, 4 now atleast , pool sounds good, do u know anywhere we could play? p.s ill probably suck xD


----------



## vtec

nice, that'll be me in two weeks lol, and yeah there's a VIP pool bar on young and Gerrard. u can also drink there which is cool


----------



## Limmy

haha! good luck on your exams! That sounds good with me, is it all ages just out of curiosity? and do you know how much per person it is?


----------



## vtec

thanks bud, lol, and yeah i think its all ages but not sure cuz of the alcohol, but its like 5 bucks for an hour or something like that


----------



## Limmy

ok cool! what time and where you wanna meet?


----------



## vtec

well the 19 sounds good, and we could do the eaton center again if thats cool, n i guess like 8? does that sound good


----------



## Jay-Son

I may want in on this....if my age bothers anyone I will drop out without a fuss. The other toronto meetup thread is practically dead.


----------



## Mousey9

Jay-Son said:


> I may want in on this....if my age bothers anyone I will drop out without a fuss. The other toronto meetup thread is practically dead.


You're more than welcome to join us, I was getting worried that I would be stuck with those two immature guys ^^^ again. 
I actually think that OUR age is the reason why people are reluctant to join us lol. 
Hopefully this could encourage other Torontonians to come out.


----------



## yimmL

infamous93 said:


> You're more than welcome to join us, I was getting worried that I would be stuck with those two immature guys ^^^ again.
> I actually think that OUR age was the reason why people are reluctant to join us lol.
> Hopefully this could encourage other Torontonians to come out.


what a sweetie pie!


----------



## vtec

do it man, the more people that come out, the better the night will be. So is everyone ok for this friday???


----------



## Limmy

yeah i am!


----------



## Jay-Son

I will most likely be attending


----------



## vtec

^yeah for sure.
alright, since details are a little scarce, im just gonna list them. Meet up in front of sears like last time in the eaton centre at around 8. Then we'll walk to the pool place which is just up younge/ get food, cuz i probs wont have eaen by then lol.
does that work for everyone???


----------



## Limmy

works 4 me


----------



## Jay-Son

Sears area is kinda crowded, do we exchange numbers?


----------



## Limmy

yeah u can PM us your #


----------



## vtec

yeah wut Limmy just said, also i mean in front of the entrance, so i dont think itll be too bad


----------



## Limmy

So friday 8pm entrance of sears right?


----------



## Anesthetize

Hey guys I would like to join in on a future meet up! I am in Newmarket so I can easily get to Toronto by public transit

I work the evening shift Monday to Friday, so unfortunately I'm only really available on weekends. Next time you guys get together on a weekend I'd like to join in, if that's alright!


----------



## vtec

yeah for sure man, also ur the first person ive met on this site thats from there lol


----------



## Anesthetize

There's a first for everything:b


----------



## Jay-Son

Gonna have to back out unfortunately...went jogging yesterday for the first time in a while and honestly I have a hard time even standing for a while let alone walking, i am very sore.

I am going to rest up tonight. Sorry guys, guess I am getting older than i thought with all these aches and pains,lol.

Enjoy tonight, I will make sure to attend the next one.


----------



## Mousey9

q2wenrmt,y./
Awesome seeing u guys again, next time we gotta actually do an activity than just drinking lol


----------



## vtec

ok, so i just found out thats its infamouss birthday^ with him telling anyone, so we have to throw hima party, everyone agree????????


----------



## Limmy

yeah, even though hes a doucher


----------



## Mousey9

vtec said:


> ok, so i just found out thats its infamouss birthday^ with him telling anyone, so we have to throw hima party, everyone agree????????


lol no thanks, my birthdays are depressing. Would rather not acknowledge it


Limmy said:


> yeah, even though hes a doucher


What did I do now?


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> lol no thanks, my birthdays are depressing. Would rather not acknowledge it
> 
> What did I do now?


 still havent responded 2 my text, guess ur phone is still broken xD


----------



## Limmy

Rob Ford 
#Swag


----------



## damoo

you guys seem like you're all having fun.


----------



## Mousey9

damoo said:


> you guys seem like you're all having fun.


It's not that fun seeing the same 2 faces again and again 

Are you from Toronto?


----------



## Mousey9

damoo said:


> That I am.
> weee bit older than you guys and asian.
> I'm old and asian. yes I am.
> 
> I was thinking of going to this "Toronto Shyness and Social Anxiety Support Group Weekly Meetup".
> You guys ever heard of it or went yourselves?


That's cool, I'm asian too 

Yeah I've heard of it, haven't went myself. 
I'm pretty sure that there are some members on this site that attends those meetups.


----------



## gunner21

I'm from Toronto as well...


----------



## xgodmetashogun

I really miss Toronto. I wish I was still there..


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> It's not that fun seeing the same 2 faces again and again


It is when you have a face as beautiful as mine 2 stare at all day 



gunner21 said:


> I'm from Toronto as well...


You should come out with us next time we do something!


----------



## gunner21

Limmy said:


> You should come out with us next time we do something!


I study in Waterloo, but I can definitely take a weekend off and make a trip after my exams are done.


----------



## Limmy

gunner21 said:


> I study in Waterloo, but I can definitely take a weekend off and make a trip after my exams are done.


Yeah 4 sure! I study in Guelph btw


----------



## vtec

Limmy said:


> It is when you have a face as beautiful as mine 2 stare at all day


bro, i think u mean my face, i am after all the greatest looking one of us lol


----------



## vtec

gunner21 said:


> I study in Waterloo, but I can definitely take a weekend off and make a trip after my exams are done.


yeah man do it, when r u finished?


----------



## slytherin

I'm down to come out as well sometime, I'm back in good ol' Ontario on May 1st so anytime after that is perfect!


----------



## Limmy

^ awesome! id be great 2 get some more people going!  im also available after the 1st


----------



## Jay-Son

Nice to see this thread alive and well.

Maybe we can start to organize something for early May.


----------



## Mousey9

http://www.teambuy.ca/
Here's a site that I check out a couple times a week, there are some similar to this but I like teambuy the most. It offers a lot of great deals that I've taken advantage of such as raptors games, gym membership, custom Ts...There is one for Yuk Yuk's right now, I had a pretty good experience with it. I think ryerson students can get a better deal at their service centre, tho i'm not completely sure, I don't go there. 
Just throwing some ideas out before my mommy makes me put on my big boy pants and get a job :afr


----------



## Jay-Son

I got a 2 for 1 pass for Yuk Yuks, student's usually get a great discount there and Second City.


----------



## iam2452

There are free concerts at the luminato festival if anyones interested in that...that takes place in june though


----------



## Limmy

iam2452 said:


> There are free concerts at the luminato festival if anyones interested in that...that takes place in june though


free? free is always good!


----------



## vtec

ight boys, finally got my wheels my back, guess whos going to niagra lol
ohh and both of you should get on the liscenece front immediately, cant expect me to do all the driving


----------



## Mousey9

I think we lost Limmy, he got too popular for us. We are just mere mortals to him now.


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> I think we lost Limmy, he got too popular for us. We are just mere mortals to him now.


Course im not, i even prepared a speech for this occasion

Hello&#8230; how bout that ride in? I guess thats why they call it Sin City haha. You guys might not know this but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one man wolf pack. But when my sister brought vtec home, I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack, it grew by one. So there&#8230; there was two of us in the wolf pack. I was alone first in the pack and vtec joined in later. And six months ago, when vtec introduced me to you infamous I thought "wait a second, could it be?" And now I know for sure, I just added one more to my wolf pack. Three of us wolves, running around downtown Toronto, looking for strippers and cocaine


----------



## slytherin

you guys want to do something next weekend?


----------



## enfield

omg your wolf pack. i'm jealous. i want in. *howls*.


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> you guys want to do something next weekend?


Yeah for sure! Did you have anything in mind?



enfield said:


> omg your wolf pack. i'm jealous. i want in. *howls*.


You should come! You'd make a great addition 2 our wolf pack!
Here you go: 
https://www.google.ca/flights/#search;f=SFO;t=YYZ;q=sfo+to+yyz;d=2013-05-18;r=2013-05-22


----------



## vtec

lol, enfield should deff come, san fransisco aint that far away, only like a three day car ride right? hahahah:teeth


----------



## Eazi

I'm down, we can have an orgy now theres so many people


----------



## Jay-Son

eat out at a restaurant? Just as an introductory I guess.

Well actually some of you have met already.


----------



## gunner21

I'm heading back to Waterloo tomorrow. The biggest problem for me is that I have work on weekends. I'll try and free up one weekday, but I can't do next weekend. 

I do want to go to a Jays game at some point though. (even though they're horrible)


----------



## slytherin

I could make it down for a weekday as well. Idk Limmy, you tell me! You know the city better than I do, what's good in T.O.?


----------



## Jay-Son

gunner21 said:


> I'm heading back to Waterloo tomorrow. The biggest problem for me is that I have work on weekends. I'll try and free up one weekday, but I can't do next weekend.
> 
> I do want to go to a Jays game at some point though. (even though they're horrible)


I would feel weird going there as well they don't deserve my money but hey maybe their opponent will look good,lol.

lots of things to do yonge/dundas but it can be crowded. Hot docs is in town if anyone enjoys documentaries.


----------



## gunner21

slytherin said:


> I could make it down for a weekday as well. Idk Limmy, you tell me! You know the city better than I do, what's good in T.O.?


IMO, the only thing worth viewing in Toronto is Limmy's hotness.


----------



## enfield

Limmy said:


> You should come! You'd make a great addition 2 our wolf pack!
> Here you go:
> https://www.google.ca/flights/#search;f=SFO;t=YYZ;q=sfo+to+yyz;d=2013-05-18;r=2013-05-22


i don't think they'll let me on a plane. so i'll be loping up the californian coast. when i get into canada i'll take a right and head towards toronto. it'll be awhile.


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> I could make it down for a weekday as well. Idk Limmy, you tell me! You know the city better than I do, what's good in T.O.?


Hmm, im not 2 sure tbh haha! Id suggest just going for a drink or something, but im not sure if vtec or infamous would want to do that since we have done that the last two times lol.



gunner21 said:


> IMO, the only thing worth viewing in Toronto is Limmy's hotness.


True, but Rob Ford is much hotter than me, the mans a sex bomb :mushy


----------



## slytherin

We could go to the Distillery district and walk around and maybe have a drink?


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> We could go to the Distillery district and walk around and maybe have a drink?


sounds good 2 me


----------



## iam2452

the distillery district sounds good. There's this restaurant there called the boiler house which I've heard great things about but it is closed May and June bc of renovations.


----------



## tdotguy

underaged not welcomed ???


----------



## Eazi

Anyone down to chill this weekend?


----------



## Eazi

tdotguy said:


> underaged not welcomed ???


Pretty sure everyone's welcomed


----------



## Limmy

iam2452 said:


> the distillery district sounds good. There's this restaurant there called the boiler house which I've heard great things about but it is closed May and June bc of renovations.


Yeah ive heard that place is really good aswell, maybe we could do that sometime in the future


----------



## gunner21

iam2452 said:


> the distillery district sounds good. There's this restaurant there called the boiler house which I've heard great things about but it is closed May and June bc of renovations.


WHOA WHOA! reservations means expensive. Some of us are students who are almost broke.

Ok, how about 2 saturdays from now? That would be the 25th


----------



## Limmy

gunner21 said:


> WHOA WHOA! reservations means expensive. Some of us are students who are almost broke.
> 
> Ok, how about 2 saturdays from now? That would be the 25th


 she said it was closed in may/june and i was hoping to do something sooner than the 25th


----------



## nothing to fear

Wow I didn't even notice this thread. I'm up for doing something.


----------



## gunner21

Limmy said:


> she said it was closed in may/june and i was hoping to do something sooner than the 25th


The problem is that my work schedule has probably already been made for the next two weeks.

With this, I can ask for one of the weekends off. But, you guys can meet up if it works before.


----------



## slytherin

Yeah I definitely want to do before- I dunno if I can wait any longer to see Limmy's beautiful form


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> Yeah I definitely want to do before- I dunno if I can wait any longer to see Limmy's beautiful form


Haha  does the 10th/11th work for every1 else?


----------



## Jay-Son

I feel bad making this an old fart fest, but yea I'll be in for a Friday or Sunday in mid-may


----------



## slytherin

the 10th is good! can we meet at 6:30 or 7? or what time is good for everyone? (i have to be back at the greyhound station for 11:30pm)


----------



## iam2452

The 10 th would work for me. Can't do the 11 th


----------



## gunner21

I want to come too


----------



## slytherin

gunner21 said:


> I want to come too


We'll have a bunch of gatherings this summer, we'll make sure to find a time that works for you next time


----------



## Limmy

So, so far me, slytherin, jayson, and iam2452 can make the 10th for sure. gunner cant make it. And were not sure about vtec or infamous? right?


----------



## Limmy

Auron said:


> I would like to come to this upcoming meeting. Is that ok with everyone? Im a bit older and im not sure if that's ok with all you guys.


24 isnt old xD

also infamous says he can make it


----------



## Jay-Son

Auron said:


> I would like to come to this upcoming meeting. Is that ok with everyone? Im a bit older and im not sure if that's ok with all you guys.


Haha..thanks Auron, now I feel even older!

It will be nice to see you again. Hope all is well.


----------



## vtec

Limmy said:


> 24 isnt old xD
> 
> also infamous says he can make it


the first gathering were u actually got girls to come, u gotta tell me how that goes lol


----------



## gunner21

Pics please.


----------



## slytherin

Where/when exactly are we meeting and can everyone inbox each other their numbers?


----------



## Limmy

me, infamous, and vtec always meet at the eaton centre, just outside the sears and H&M we could meet there if you want? i think i inboxed every1 my number  if not just pm me and ill resend it  just text me so that why i can get urs 2


----------



## Riri11

can i come?..


----------



## Limmy

summyy said:


> can i come?..


yeah  4sure


----------



## marumaru

Can I come to the next one? I'm in Ottawa though.


----------



## Limmy

marumaru said:


> Can I come to the next one? I'm in Ottawa though.


 course you can! everyone is more than welcome to come


----------



## iam2452

So we could meet outside of the eaton centre i guess? What time do you guys want to meet at?


----------



## Limmy

i though we were meeting at 6:30, every1 is okay with that right?


----------



## slytherin

I'm good wif it


----------



## Limmy

marumaru said:


> Can I come to the next one? I'm in Ottawa though.


 just to confirm, by the next one did you mean the one this week?


----------



## AJFA88

6:30 where at the eaton centre?


----------



## Limmy

Auron said:


> 6:30 where at the eaton centre?


just outside of sears and H&M


----------



## Limmy

so, infamous says that walking from the eaton centre to the distillery district is like a 40 minute walk, so do you guys wanna just meet at the distillery district instead?


----------



## slytherin

Yeah I had noticed that, also I'm looking at the hours of operation and it says it's only open until 8pm? What's up with that?


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> Yeah I had noticed that, also I'm looking at the hours of operation and it says it's only open until 8pm? What's up with that?


 the hours of operation for the Eaton centre? or the distillery district?


----------



## slytherin

Distillery district


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> Distillery district


:O really? that's so early!


----------



## slytherin

Ikr. Should we find something else to do or go earlier?


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> Ikr. Should we find something else to do or go earlier?


im fine with literally anything really  up 2 everyone else


----------



## AJFA88

restaurant? bowling?


----------



## slytherin

I haven't been bowling in ages! I'm up for that!


----------



## Jay-Son

bowling might work, not many downtown though....I say we meet at a pub, anything is fine


----------



## Limmy

bowling sounds great, but you all have 2 promise not to cry when i whoop your butts


----------



## tdotguy

sign me up for bowlin


----------



## slytherin

the ballroom bowl is downtown (between spadina and university), and it's $65 to book a lane, which holds up to 8 people. so depending on how many people are coming it could be quite cheap. shoes are $4 rental each. everyone who's up for bowling and wants to come on friday should post here that they're coming for sure and we can decide from there if we want?


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> the ballroom bowl is downtown (between spadina and university), and it's $65 to book a lane, which holds up to 8 people. so depending on how many people are coming it could be quite cheap. shoes are $4 rental each. everyone who's up for bowling and wants to come on friday should post here that they're coming for sure and we can decide from there if we want?


Sign me up


----------



## enfield

this is SO cute you guys.


----------



## Limmy

enfield said:


> this is SO cute you guys.


almost as cute as you sweetie pi


----------



## Jay-Son

in...


----------



## enfield

Limmy said:


> almost as cute as you sweetie pi


d'aww is someone missing spritz


----------



## Mousey9

Can I come?


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> Can I come?


K, but dont cry when i whoop your ***


----------



## Mousey9

I'm not even going to chit talk, I've never been to bowling in my life so I probably will get my *** whipped. But it's ok, as long as it gets whipped by you  
:whip


----------



## slytherin

Ok so so far we've got 4 people coming- if we can get 2 more I'm up for bowling. If not, we can just go to a pub or something I guess.


----------



## AJFA88

i have a bit of a fever and i made it worse by going to work, but i would like to go bowling. would we just meet at the bowling place? what time? whats the address?


----------



## slytherin

we'd meet at 6:30 and the address is 145 john street. we'd meet there i think, if that works for everyone.


----------



## AJFA88

https://maps.google.ca/maps?q=145+john+street&aq=f&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=wl

?


----------



## slytherin

no. just look up the ballroom bowl on google and the address is right there.


----------



## iam2452

I should be able to come ... But I won't know for sure until tomorrow morningish


----------



## Limmy

cool if auron and iam2452 can make it we'll have 6


----------



## AJFA88

unfortunately i'll have to pass. I had to make last minute plans to see my brother so i won't make it. hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## Mousey9

Is the meet-up still on for today? The weather is looking really ****ty today and i'm not sure if we have enough people committed...


----------



## slytherin

we could go tomorrow instead?


----------



## Limmy

sure 2morrow sounds good


----------



## Mousey9

I could still make it today or tomorrow if we have too. I just wanted to hear back from everyone else.


----------



## iam2452

Tomorrow might be ****ty too and next week as well


----------



## Limmy

yeah, i can still make today if every1 else is fine with it


----------



## slytherin

ok, today it is then! do we still want to go bowling?


----------



## Limmy

yeah sure, we got 5 i think, is that fine with every1?


----------



## Mousey9

Yup



Are we allergic to quoting people?


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> Yup
> 
> Are we allergic to quoting people?


yes


----------



## slytherin

ok sweet, so everyone meet at 6:30 at the ballroom bowl (145 john street, between spadina and university- google the name of the place for directions and stuff)! the weather shouldn't really affect us anyways, we'll be inside. see you there. i'm gonna inbox everyone my number so we can keep in touch along the way. iam2452, you are coming today, right?


----------



## Jay-Son

So we meet inside the bowling alley at 6:30pm?


----------



## iam2452

I'm feeling really low today...I don't know if I can come


----------



## gunner21

Can I crash your party?


----------



## slytherin

gunner21 said:


> Can I crash your party?


absolutely!


----------



## Mousey9

So depending on if 4 or 5 people show up, the price for each person to bowl+shoes rental will be about 20-25. Is everyone ok with paying that much for an hour of bowling?
Also are we suppose to make reservations???


----------



## slytherin

we can't make reservations on fridays for some reason. also, if all else fails we can just walk around to a pub or something. i'm leaving now for my bus so whoever has my number can you keep me updated if anything else comes up?


----------



## Jay-Son

infamous93 said:


> So depending on if 4 or 5 people show up, the price for each person to bowl+shoes rental will be about 20-25. Is everyone ok with paying that much for an hour of bowling?
> Also are we suppose to make reservations???


Not the most ideal price but I am ok with it. I guess their bowling establishment is in demand on friday nights if they can charge $64/hour, that's steep.

Hopefully 5 people attend, if not we will manage.


----------



## iam2452

Sorry guys I won't be able to make it unfortunately. I'm feeling really depressed today and don't think I can get myself out there tonight. Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Limmy

iam2452 said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to make it unfortunately. I'm feeling really depressed today and don't think I can get myself out there tonight. Hope you all have fun!


aww sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## iam2452

Limmy said:


> aww sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon!


Thanks =) hopefully I can come out to the next one


----------



## Jay-Son

iam2452 said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to make it unfortunately. I'm feeling really depressed today and don't think I can get myself out there tonight. Hope you all have fun!


Feel better!


----------



## iam2452

Jay-Son said:


> Feel better!


Thanks Jason!


----------



## Cam1

I stalk this thread hard even though I live like 8 hours away lol. Look at you all making friends and going out and such. So freaking awesome.


----------



## Mousey9

Nice meeting you guys...hope you all got home safely.

I realised that we failed to do our inital activity again lol


----------



## saffant

How was it?


----------



## slytherin

the bus wasn't where it usually is so i missed it. limmy and i sat on the curb like homeless people because he was dizzy from running to catch it. we got dripped on a lot and our butts got muddy and everyone thought we were homeless and were looking at us pitifully. i just got home and look like a drowned rat but it was actually the most fun i've had in a while!!! probably bc i was in such a good mood from earlier fun at pub/restaurant. nice meeting you guys.


----------



## Jay-Son

slytherin said:


> the bus wasn't where it usually is so i missed it. limmy and i sat on the curb like homeless people because he was dizzy from running to catch it. we got dripped on a lot and our butts got muddy and everyone thought we were homeless and were looking at us pitifully. i just got home and look like a drowned rat but it was actually the most fun i've had in a while!!! probably bc i was in such a good mood from earlier fun at pub/restaurant. nice meeting you guys.


Wow sorry to hear that, yikes.

Glad everyone had fun though! Great stuff!


----------



## gunner21

slytherin said:


> the bus wasn't where it usually is so i missed it. limmy and i sat on the curb like homeless people because he was dizzy from running to catch it. we got dripped on a lot and our butts got muddy and everyone thought we were homeless and were looking at us pitifully. i just got home and look like a drowned rat but it was actually the most fun i've had in a while!!! probably bc i was in such a good mood from earlier fun at pub/restaurant. nice meeting you guys.


How did you get home then?


----------



## slytherin

my dad came and picked me up, it was alright. a fun adventure.


----------



## gunner21

Which pub did you guys go to? who came? also, was it awkward?


----------



## Mousey9

I was awkward.


----------



## gunner21

Turns out my shift was cancelled today. I could have easily made it.


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> the bus wasn't where it usually is so i missed it. limmy and i sat on the curb like homeless people because he was dizzy from running to catch it. we got dripped on a lot and our butts got muddy and everyone thought we were homeless and were looking at us pitifully. i just got home and look like a drowned rat but it was actually the most fun i've had in a while!!! probably bc i was in such a good mood from earlier fun at pub/restaurant. nice meeting you guys.


 my bad


----------



## slytherin

Limmy said:


> my bad


no, the busses' bad for not being where it was when it dropped me off/my bad for not being prepared. it's really no big though, i had fun!



gunner21 said:


> Which pub did you guys go to? who came? also, was it awkward?


i forget which pub, anyone remember? limmy, infamous, jay-son and i came and it wasn't really awkward i didn't find. maybe a little at first but once we got talking it was fun.


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> no, the busses' bad for not being where it was when it dropped me off/my bad for not being prepared. it's really no big though, i had fun!
> 
> i forget which pub, anyone remember? limmy, infamous, jay-son and i came and it wasn't really awkward i didn't find. maybe a little at first but once we got talking it was fun.


 i think it was called the friar, but i could be wrong


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> I stalk this thread hard even though I live like 8 hours away lol. Look at you all making friends and going out and such. So freaking awesome.


 if your ever in the Toronto area, feel free to come, id be nice meet you


----------



## bobbythegr8

I live 45 mins away in Toronto's dirty, polluted, poverty stricken rival city. 

I'd be down to go to a meetup.


----------



## Limmy

id love 2 do something again soon, just gotta figure out what my work schedule is gonna be like first lol


----------



## iam2452

Lets get some ideas going for the next meetup...everyone feel free to throw out any ideas you may have


----------



## xgodmetashogun

I miss toronto so much..........................


----------



## gunner21

Can we do something in like 2-3 weeks from now?


----------



## Mousey9

I'm not sure if i'm comfortable hanging out with Limmy anymore.


Oh and he got banned lol. I know he'll read this tho...


----------



## xgodmetashogun

Lets all meet up


----------



## Jay-Son

my idea is the comedy club Second City


----------



## xgodmetashogun

Im not even in toronto.....yet. gonna run away back to there


----------



## Ape in space

Limmy said:


> i think it was called the friar, but i could be wrong


Friar and Firkin? I walk past there often.


----------



## LNahid2000

Jay-Son said:


> my idea is the comedy club Second City


Second City is awesome!


----------



## gunner21

Is it possible to do something next weekend? I might be in Toronto.


----------



## gunner21

BUMP


----------



## Boss

I'm down if you guys are still doing this


----------



## Jay-Son

bumping it, anyone interested in attending a Jays game?


----------



## vtec

i havent been to a baseball game in so long, n yeah id be down, when were u thinking?


----------



## Limmy

Jay-Son said:


> bumping it, anyone interested in attending a Jays game?











yes plz


----------



## Jay-Son

Nice Lim, who else wants in? it's not mandatory to be a baseball fan to accompany us, it is a unique outing.


----------



## slytherin

That sounds like fun!!


----------



## Limmy

Jay-Son said:


> Nice Lim, who else wants in? it's not mandatory to be a baseball fan to accompany us, it is a unique outing.


 i got my schedule aswell, im working on the 3rd, 5th, 6th, 7th and 9th


----------



## bobbythegr8

I'm down to go to Jays game. I hope noone minds if I wear a Griffey jersey and Braves cap.


----------



## Jay-Son

Limmy said:


> i got my schedule aswell, im working on the 3rd, 5th, 6th, 7th and 9th


Hmmm...saturday tickets are always the most expensive, the 8th is good but not sur ehow the pricing works as we will most likely all buy at the gate to make things simpler in terms of collecting money.

If the 8th doesn't work there is always the following week as they are playing at the Dome all week except Thursday.


----------



## gunner21

I will in Toronto next weekend. 8th works for me if it's at night.


----------



## gunner21

BUMP


----------



## Limmy

gunner21 said:


> BUMP


 you forgot 2 bump with something awesome from Toronto (It helps make everyone else on SAS who is lurking realize how jealous they are, and makes them move 2 Toronto so that our gatherings can be that much more awesome)








God bless you Rob Ford, you beautiful, beautiful man<3


----------



## gunner21

I talked to Jay-son and he mentioned that the game on 8th is a day game and unfortunately I have a prior commitment at that time (the reason I'm coming to Toronto). 

So, Jay-son is also busy on Saturday night, so he suggested Friday night, which might be hard for me to make. I can try and make it early to Toronto on Friday but I'm not 100% sure at this point. 

Any suggestions by anyone? This thread seems so dead.


----------



## Limmy

gunner21 said:


> I talked to Jay-son and he mentioned that the game on 8th is a day game and unfortunately I have a prior commitment at that time (the reason I'm coming to Toronto).
> 
> So, Jay-son is also busy on Saturday night, so he suggested Friday night, which might be hard for me to make. I can try and make it early to Toronto on Friday but I'm not 100% sure at this point.
> 
> Any suggestions by anyone? This thread seems so dead.


 we could wait until next week, ill see which days im available and post them here ASAP


----------



## gunner21

Limmy said:


> we could wait until next week, ill see which days im available and post them here ASAP


I have midterms starting after this weekend, and then I'm leaving for California at the end of the month. So, this weekend is pretty much the only I'm free for at least a month.


----------



## Limmy

looks like ill be able 2 do the 8th! if you guys still want 2 that is


----------



## gunner21

I don't think anyone else is interested now.


----------



## vtec

we could just do a general meet up, dosent have to based on a baseball schedule, although 5 dollar seats at games are the way to go lol


----------



## Limmy

vtec said:


> we could just do a general meet up, dosent have to based on a baseball schedule, although 5 dollar seats at games are the way to go lol


very true!


----------



## gunner21

As I said before, I'm down to do anything Sat night.


----------



## Limmy

lets go brown baggingin Nathan Phillips square!


----------



## gunner21

Limmy said:


> lets go brown baggingin Nathan Phillips square!


I have no clue what that means. Does it mean drinking alcohol concealed in brown paper bags while walking around nathan phillips square?


----------



## Limmy

gunner21 said:


> I have no clue what that means. Does it mean drinking alcohol concealed in brown paper bags while walking around nathan phillips square?


yes


----------



## gunner21

Well, it's just you and me so far. What about infamous, slytherin and vtec?


----------



## Limmy

gunner21 said:


> Well, it's just you and me so far. What about infamous, slytherin and vtec?


 we could always just go to a bar or something lol, that doesnt require too much planning


----------



## Mousey9

I might be able to make it on the 8th depending on how I survive this week. I'll give a more definite answer on day of. I'm up for anything as long as it involves Limmys clothes on at all times.


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> I might be able to make it on the 8th depending on how I survive this week. I'll give a more definite answer on day of. I'm up for anything as long as it involves Limmys clothes on at all times.


:c i guess i can settle for this,

so far we got 3
Me
gunner
Infamous

any1 else available for the 8th?


----------



## gunner21

Guise, how about sushi and alcohol?


----------



## slytherin

brown bagging, limmy, i'm so proud. i'm d


----------



## gunner21

BTW, I have a fool-proof way of getting drunk in public. Buy the smallest liquor bottle from LCBO (good enough for one). Buy a large drink from mcd's, go to washroom, mix, and enjoy!


----------



## Limmy

gunner21 said:


> Guise, how about sushi and alcohol?


 that sounds like fun, im down



slytherin said:


> brown bagging, limmy, i'm so proud. i'm d


Lol, we actaully are such hoodratz, I bet if we legit became homeless, we would become the talk of the homeless community, we could become the king and queen of the hobos. Then we could have a revolution to overthrow the Great Czar Rob Ford from power, and run the city the way we like it! Im getting a little bit carried away, I apologize.



gunner21 said:


> BTW, I have a fool-proof way of getting drunk in public. Buy the smallest liquor bottle from LCBO (good enough for one). Buy a large drink from mcd's, go to washroom, mix, and enjoy!


 I usually do it like this

Step 1: Buy this from a British Import Store








Step 2: Buy a mickey of Polar Ice








Step 3: Mix
Step 4: Drink out of bottle of Irn Bru

Best thing about it is, it doesnt taste of alcohol at all, and just smells like pop. So know one will be able to detect it, unless you act stupid lol 

and that is how you make some Limmy-LimJuice


----------



## slytherin

Limmy said:


> I usually do it like this
> 
> Step 1: Buy this from a British Import Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2: Buy a mickey of Polar Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 3: Mix
> Step 4: Drink out of bottle of Irn Bru
> 
> Best thing about it is, it doesnt taste of alcohol at all, and just smells like pop. So know one will be able to detect it, unless you act stupid lol


you're repulsive


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> you're repulsive


 maybe a little bit! but i know your impressed by my creativity, also you have to try it before you judge it xD


----------



## gunner21

Someone tell the girl who couldn't make it last time. I forgot who it was.


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> you're repulsive


OOHHOOHOHOHOHO! Look waht i just found


----------



## slytherin

Limmy said:


> OOHHOOHOHOHOHO! Look waht i just found


ur a butt and i've already tried my fair share of disgusting alcoholic beverages so i don't need to try again thanx


----------



## vtec

gunner21 said:


> Well, it's just you and me so far. What about infamous, slytherin and vtec?


man I run ths ****ing show, im always down haha

btw, im so down for getting drunk on the streets lol


----------



## Limmy




----------



## gunner21

So, let's decide what we're going to do

Here are some options:
Eat sushi and get drunk
Go to a bar and get drunk
Walk around like hobos while drunk
Watch Limmy nekkid


----------



## Mousey9

I suggest we meet up early and cleanse ourself of our sins by attending morning church, then we can do a bit of a soul searching by intense meditation, afterwards we can find a pretty park and reward ourselves with a nutritious picnic ful of organics and what nots, soon after we can relive our innocents by rolling on the grass and catching butterflies, after that we can go to a salon and get a new hair do as a symbol of our newly found selves, and then if there is still time we can hit up a strip joint.


or we can just get drunk again, whatever.


----------



## slytherin

infamous93 said:


> and then if there is still time we can hit up a strip joint.


that was unexpected

i'm down for sushi and drinking, what time?


----------



## gunner21

slytherin said:


> that was unexpected
> 
> i'm down for sushi and drinking, what time?


How about we meet up at 8 pm? Also, I don't know the best place for sushi in Toronto.


----------



## Limmy

i know a place, its called Kokyo sushi, my friends says that it is meant to be pretty good i think its near Yonge&College but im not 100% sure


----------



## gunner21

Here's one location I found (http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/10/1491597/restaurant/Queen-West/To-ne-Sushi-Toronto)

You have to make reservations though, and I'm not sure if they serve alcohol.


----------



## Limmy

:c i feel so ignored


----------



## enfield

everyone, go to KOKYO SUSHI


----------



## Limmy

enfield said:


> everyone, go to KOKYO SUSHI


im still amazed about how you always appear at the rite time <3


----------



## gunner21

Limmy said:


> i know a place, its called Kokyo sushi, my friends says that it is meant to be pretty good i think its near Yonge&College but im not 100% sure


I googled it and found that it wasn't rated that high. We could go there though, sushi isn't that hard to make, so whatever you guys say.


----------



## vtec

i say we meet at union station, cuz theres plenty of restauramts/bars down there, even a japanese restaurant:teeth


----------



## enfield

question. whose parents are paying for your excursions.


----------



## General Specific

Limmy, if you pay for my plane trip, I will attend this meetup


----------



## gunner21

Dolan said:


> Limmy, if you pay for my plane trip, I will attend this meetup


Gooby pls.


----------



## General Specific

gunner21 said:


> Gooby pls.


Fak u ganner.


----------



## Limmy

enfield said:


> question. whose parents are paying for your excursions.


Norm Pirtovshek's mom and dad are paying for me :3


----------



## gunner21

Do people know what I look like or do I need to post a pic?


----------



## slytherin

gunner21 said:


> Do people know what I look like or do I need to post a pic?


You're a t-rex, right?


----------



## slytherin

enfield said:


> question. whose parents are paying for your excursions.


we're adults with jobs lulz


----------



## gunner21

slytherin said:


> You're a t-rex, right?


Uhhh no, I look like a Velociraptor.


----------



## gunner21

So are people still interested or this a flop?


----------



## Mousey9

hmm I could have swore I posted this last night but I'm probably not gonna come to this meetup. I hate sushi, kinda ironic since i'm asian, plus I wouldn't mind staying at home doing absolutely nothing after slaving away this week.


----------



## slytherin

i'd still be down


----------



## Limmy

same, where and when we meeting?

also gunner, if ur coming PM every1 ur #


----------



## Limmy

Well if you guys wanna do what vtec suggested, we could meet at 8pm at Berczy Park? Its pretty much at Union Station, but it would probably make for a better meeting place lol.

We could find a place to eat or a bar or both

heres a pic, so u dont get lost (u can come 2 enfield)


----------



## rapidfox1

No. I live in Toronto but I'm trying to adapt to a life of supreme isolation.


----------



## Mousey9

k I'm back in, people are making me feel bad for not going...but if Limmy starts dry humping me, I'm out.


----------



## Limmy

infamous93 said:


> k I'm back in, people are making me feel bad for not going...but if Limmy starts dry humping me, I'm out.


 awesome! and it'll be hard not 2, but ill do my best


----------



## slytherin

Or, we could meet at 515 Bloor Street West, it's called Sushi on Bloor and according to Google it's the best cheap sushi in Toronto and it's also LLBO which means it serves alcohol.


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> Or, we could meet at 515 Bloor Street West, it's called Sushi on Bloor and according to Google it's the best cheap sushi in Toronto and it's also LLBO which means it serves alcohol.


lol alrite, sounds good


----------



## thebluewarrior

I'm down, if anyone needs a lift from Etobicoke area let me know.


----------



## dullard

Sushi on Bloor is usually quite busy, it might be a good idea to call ahead if you don't want to wait for a table. They do make some super tasty food though. 

I hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## slytherin

so we meeting at 8? i can call and try to make reservations


----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> so we meeting at 8? i can call and try to make reservations


yeah8, go for it, if we cant get a table its no big deal though, there is tonnes of similar places close by


----------



## gunner21

Thanks for coming out everyone!


----------



## enfield

whose parents paid this time. and i want more details!


----------



## Limmy

Just wanted 2 say sorry to everyone about last night, especially perry and yulian, i acted like an idiot and probably made an awful 1st impression, i promise im not like that at all


----------



## Mousey9

Limmy said:


> Just wanted 2 say sorry to everyone about last night, especially perry and yulian, i acted like an idiot and probably made an awful 1st impression, i promise im not like that at all


yeah your singing was absolutely terrible


----------



## vtec

infamous93 said:


> yeah your singing was absolutely terrible


we were terrible together lol


----------



## thebluewarrior

Limmy said:


> Just wanted 2 say sorry to everyone about last night, especially perry and yulian, i acted like an idiot and probably made an awful 1st impression, i promise im not like that at all


It's all good, it was a fun night.


----------



## gunner21

I had a dream that someone had posted our singing on YouTube and it went viral.


----------



## Limmy

some1 bumped the wrong thread


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Mousey9




----------



## Limmy

bumped


----------



## sj86

anything going on here soon?


----------



## Limmy

sj86 said:


> anything going on here soon?


 hopefully! been waiting for someone to suggest something xD


----------



## sj86

I'm open to suggestions


----------



## vtec

How bout we do something on saturday, like next week on july 6th? we could do the casual and get food and drinks


----------



## sj86

sounds fine to me


----------



## Limmy

:C i cant do the 6th, im working then, if the 7th works i could do that, or the 5th, that also works for me


----------



## vtec

Limmy said:


> :C i cant do the 6th, im working then, if the 7th works i could do that, or the 5th, that also works for me


 cant you work the 5th and take the 6th off?


----------



## Limmy

vtec said:


> cant you work the 5th and take the 6th off?


no can do :C


----------



## Mousey9

Wonderland on the 13th? yeah yeah?


----------



## sj86

I only have the 7th and 14th late evening and onwards available for now.


----------



## AlchemyFire

I'll be in Toronto on the 19th, anyone going to be in the down-town area, near Yonge-Dundas Square?


----------



## Limmy

AlchemyFire said:


> I'll be in Toronto on the 19th, anyone going to be in the down-town area, near Yonge-Dundas Square?


yeah i might be, depends on what days im working next week though. But if im off on the 19th i live walking distance away from dundas square


----------



## AlchemyFire

Limmy said:


> yeah i might be, depends on what days im working next week though. But if im off on the 19th i live walking distance away from dundas square


I might be graced by the presence of the almighty Limmy? 

That's cool though, let me know if you're off. I was thinking more later in the day, like after 5, if that's alright.


----------



## Limmy

AlchemyFire said:


> I might be graced by the presence of the almighty Limmy?
> 
> That's cool though, let me know if you're off. I was thinking more later in the day, like after 5, if that's alright.


yeah, later will probably work better for me anyway. Ill let u know on this thread as soon as i get my schedule, hopefully others will come 2


----------



## AlchemyFire

Limmy said:


> yeah, later will probably work better for me anyway. Ill let u know on this thread as soon as i get my schedule, hopefully others will come 2


I hope so  Would like to get a group together. I do have one other person who will be with me that day because I'm scared to go to Toronto by myself, haha. If you know anyone from here who you think would be interested let them know :b


----------



## gunner21

I can do the 20th, not that anyone asked.


----------



## AlchemyFire

gunner21 said:


> I can do the 20th, not that anyone asked.


Sorry, I'm not able to do the 20th  But anyone else can feel free to meet up that night, I don't want anybody to be left out.


----------



## Limmy

gunner21 said:


> I can do the 20th, not that anyone asked.


i might be able 2 do both


----------



## gunner21

AlchemyFire said:


> Sorry, I'm not able to do the 20th  But anyone else can feel free to meet up that night, I don't want anybody to be left out.


I can try, but it's highly unlikely I will. You guys should do it on 19th.


----------



## AlchemyFire

gunner21 said:


> I can try, but it's highly unlikely I will. You guys should do it on 19th.


Well try your best, it would be nice to have you, but if you can't hopefully Limmy or some other people can do the 20th


----------



## sj86

There's a very good chance I can make it to either night.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Jeezus.


----------



## AlchemyFire

sj86 said:


> There's a very good chance I can make it to either night.


Awesome.



Twelve Keyz said:


> Jeezus.


?


----------



## Twelve Keyz

AlchemyFire said:


> ?


do you guys even have SA?


----------



## gunner21

BUMP!


----------



## Limmy

Twelve Keyz said:


> do you guys even have SA?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exposure_therapy

I can do the 19th, im working on the 20th though :/


----------



## AlchemyFire

Limmy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exposure_therapy
> 
> *I can do the 19th*, im working on the 20th though :/


Yay :hs


----------



## AlchemyFire

So can you guys still make it on Friday? Any ideas of where we should meet? I don't know the area too well so you Torontonians can pick out a good place :b

I was thinking around 7pm if that's okay with you guys, if not just let me know. And if we could stay within walking distance to the subway that would be awesome because I need to catch a train at Union station at 10:30, and getting the subway back there is easiest for us.


----------



## AlchemyFire

gunner21 said:


> I can try, but it's highly unlikely I will.


Anything open up?


----------



## sj86

I won't be able to make it until at least around 8 or so by the time I reach downtown. Limmy told me he can't make it as something came up recently. The whole downtown area is close to the subway and there's lots to do. Pm me if you want my cell or kik.


----------



## gunner21

Is anyone down to go to a Gogol Bordello concert on August 19th? Please let me know fast.


----------



## vtec

so were probs gonna meet up on sunday july 28 in the evening, id say around 7 or 8 inside the eaton center in front of the sears like the first time, we should do the usual of grabbing food and than going drinking, I really wanna do chinese food, I dont know why haha, but if your down just say so


----------



## Mousey9

<3


----------



## Limmy

nice seeing u guys again


----------



## vtec

good seeing you guys, why do wait so long for these things lol


----------



## cj66

Anyone a fan of Dirty Beaches and interested in checking out his band? He's playing at the Garrison on September 11...


----------



## sj86

any updates?


----------



## gunner21

I'm back in Toronto mudafookas, let's get some meet ups going.


----------



## cj66

No one for Wednesday to DB? :/


----------



## vtec

wuts db


----------



## cj66

^sorry, missed a word. To *see* Dirty Beaches (DB)


----------



## gunner21

what's dirty beaches precious?


----------



## cj66




----------



## vtec

so theres a concert happening tomm


----------



## sj86

anything for the upcoming week or weekends? festivals, bars, shows, anything..?


----------



## tony420

I was up in don mills last week lol was anyone near there?

Ended up gettin wasted ****fasted at jack asters


----------

